# Bass Guitar Cab



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

I need a bass amp for an acoustic bass. I have a PA head (Peavey 4004B, I think) and thought I would just build the speaker cabinet. I thought it would be the cheapest way to get the best sound. Agreed? 

How would this differ than regular speaker building? I figure you purchase the insrtument specific speaker (eminence, probably) and use wini.isd...agreed?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Playing out live or plinking around the house?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

chad said:


> Playing out live or plinking around the house?


just around the house to make it loud enough to sound good with a REAL friggin great acoustic but not a plugged in one.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ever seen the SWR Workingman's 10 extension cab? it's a single 10" cube type dealy, that may just be the ticket. Eminence makes a bunch of drivers for MI bass application, atre you worried about top end extension?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

chad said:


> Ever seen the SWR Workingman's 10 extension cab? it's a single 10" cube type dealy, that may just be the ticket. Eminence makes a bunch of drivers for MI bass application, atre you worried about top end extension?


I'm not really worried about anything except for bang for the buck. If I were to purchase an eminence driver and build the box would the bang outwiegh the buck? After just a little bit of looking around, it seems the price for a basic 10" amp combo is not much more than just building the damn thing and it has a nifty handle

It seems a little practice amp may be better and just keep that PA for later use...(it has been here for ten years...for later use)


then it comes down to...anybody know a great little practice amp, or is there still some cool factor in building one....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AWC said:


> then it comes down to...anybody know a great little practice amp, or is there still some cool factor in building one....


SWR Workingman's 10


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

chad said:


> SWR Workingman's 10


Buy SWR LA10 Bass Combo Amplifier | Solid State Combo Amps | Musician's Friend

this doesn't have "workingman" in the title.

there is a workingpro....which is WAY out of my range.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That's what the WM10 looked like but only with a black speaker. I heard that and the extension cab at the NAMM show with the extension speaker and it was amazing for it's size!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

My limit is around $200 for this. I had half expected an ACOUSTIC bass to be heard...ACOUSTICALLY. this is just to kick it up some so that it can compliment non electrified goodness. The workingman's 10, even before it were a collector's item, was out of my league. 

I do have alot electric gear and the eventual desire to play in a band again. What would a good power range be for a garage type set-up be. I don't reckon the drums would ever be mic'd should drums ever present themselves. Perhaps if it has an XLR output, a small combo would still work well.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like retirement is moving further away.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

60ndown said:


> looks like retirement is moving further away.


nah, this is in the Christmas budget. I am looking at a fender for under 150 with a 10, 50 watts or so, but her being able to play with me is very much a part of retirement plans.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I've picked up some nice guitar amps/cabs at pawn shops on the cheap. Probably for less than the cost of components.

That being said, if you like to DIY, that would be the obvious rewards of building your own cab, and judging by the quality of most reasonably priced pro-audio gear, you'd definitely get better quality. Emminence has some mighty looking woofers that say they're designed for horn loading. Building a big ass horn would be pretty fun I suspect.


----------

